# Wanted ww2 g519 or tribute bike



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m looking for g519 bike or tribute bike .


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

If you are at Memory Lane in Sept I will likely bring a G519 to sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are at Memory Lane in Sept I will likely bring a G519 to sell. V/r Shawn



Will you be at dday Ohio on Conneaut Ohio


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Pvtryanww2 said:


> Will you be at dday Ohio on Conneaut Ohio



I don't know what that is. I'll be at the Memory Lane show in Bowling Green, OH 23-25 Sept. V/r Shawn

A little rough but the real deal.


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Price


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are at Memory Lane in Sept I will likely bring a G519 to sell. V/r Shawn



It’s a reenactment of dday  they do it in august 19,20,21


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are at Memory Lane in Sept I will likely bring a G519 to sell. V/r Shawn



Price and can you bring it to dday Ohio


----------



## Pvtryanww2 (Aug 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> If you are at Memory Lane in Sept I will likely bring a G519 to sell. V/r Shawn



Boswell is claiming to have taken the pics ..


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Pvtryanww2 said:


> Boswell is claiming to have taken the pics ..



He did because he picked it up for me at the auction where I bought it. I am currently in Afghanistan for a few more days. I will not be at the D Day event. You can email me if you want to discuss further Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Here is one that sold late last year to give an idea








						Sold - Original G519 Columbia Military Bicycle - Wright Field / Wright Patterson AFB | Archive (sold)
					

This bike is listed to ebay for more to cover fees etc - available here as well for the Caber price.    For Your Consideration:   A true time capsule bicycle dating originally from the early 1940's during the United States involvement in WW2.  This bicycle was issued to the Wright Patterson Air...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2021)

These are the pics from the auction site. Once I get home I'll take better pics of whatever a potential buyer wants to see. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> He did because he picked it up for me at the auction where I bought it. I am currently in Afghanistan for a few more days. I will not be at the D Day event. You can email me if you want to discuss further Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com



Welcome home


----------



## Whitey1736 (Aug 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> He did because he picked it up for me at the auction where I bought it. I am currently in Afghanistan for a few more days. I will not be at the D Day event. You can email me if you want to discuss further Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com



Did you make it home safely from Afghanistan? Hope all is well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Whitey1736 said:


> Did you make it home safely from Afghanistan? Hope all is well.



Yes, I got home Saturday!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Aug 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes, I got home Saturday!



Great to hear it! Unfortunate what has unraveled there though.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Whitey1736 said:


> Great to hear it! Unfortunate what has unraveled there though.



Yea I'm going to stay away from the political commentary on this forum. I'm sure pundits and history will review this episode thoroughly. V/r Shawn


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome home man.


----------

